# HOT..Channel catfish predator patterns to look for right now



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Had a very good afternoon fishing trip out on the Red yesterday. I fished a area where a drain was feeding into the Red and a huge amount of minnows were milling about at the mouth of the drain.

Large clouds of these Mud Minnows were the cause for a massive school of Mooneye and cats to be in the mood to feed aggressively. I found a few pike in there, some sauger, lost count on how many Mooneye I caught, and even a 3 pound Small Mouth Bass. If the weather had not moved in I think the walleye would have showed up a bit latter on.

All were caught on crankbaits, 14 channel cats total up to 20#, all on cranks and med/heavy spinning tackle....and they hit the cranks _HARD_...*THUD!*

Lots of fun to get into channel cats that are on the hunt. The tips I have there is use a shallow running crank, like a #4 or #5 Salmo Hornet or a SSR #7 Shad Rap, even over deeper water near the mouth of a drain or inlet where forage is milling in and out.

Cats are predators...no mistaking that, and they often suspend on the channel and bust up on minnows near the surface. That is those big slashes you see out in the channel.... cats feeding....not carp.

The cats are fating up, and feeding heavy. If you see aggressive feeding like this don't overlook this opportunity, get the cranks out, it is a blast!

:wink:


----------

